# MasonTech or FireStones rear bags ?



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

so decided to sell my AH2 and get sleeves 
but so far there are 2 kinds that i am interested in
MasonTech and the FireStones
which one drop lower and which is better quality ?
thanks 








MasonTech
Billet 6061 T-6 aluminum upper and lower mounts machined in-house
Firestone bags
Modular design for easy air bag maintenance/replacement (if needed)
Super low drop
Active height designed for great ride and handling
Accepts 1/4"NPT male fittings (90 degree swivel fittings included)
Bolt-in fitment - no cutting or welding required
All components made in the USA
3-5 business day turnaround on all orders


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

aren't the mason tech's just actually firestone rear bags?


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes they are !!
the bags are fire stones..but the mounting method and the brackets are different
just wanna get some user feed backs to see which is better
thanks in advance !


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

as you notice the MasonTech upper mount has a screw !!
the FireStone doesn't....i wonder if that will help it from coming apart from the frame ??


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (felixy69)*

I have the AAC firestone kit and it's been good, but I actually think the mounts on the MT's look better. AAC does include a set screw now through a tapped hole in the upper mount, allowing the mount to be secured to the upper nipple (or atleast mine came this way). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The bottom mount on the MT's actually looks easier to use though, not that the firestone one is really difficult or anything.


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

bump would like to know


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (ProjekBomb)*

everyone knows that the old ones work.
but the m tech ones look cooler, so buy those.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The Mason Tech bags also collapse towards the top of the mount, which helps with any clearance issues. I have a friend who has firestones, and they work very well, but you need to make sure to attach the bags to the body with the set screw. It will help you avoid a few problems down the road.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

how is the top mounted on the MasonTech ?
there isn't a set screw ?
i don't remember there is a hole on top of the cone area that i can stick a wrench in to bolt it through .... ?
any picture would be great !
thanks


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_how is the top mounted on the MasonTech ?
there isn't a set screw ?
i don't remember there is a hole on top of the cone area that i can stick a wrench in to bolt it through .... ?
any picture would be great !
thanks 

if you look on that first photo that screw is the one for the mason tech that is also on the firestones, but i have the ah2 setup and i really cant help but so much







if not id go take pics now for you


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

i keep wondering if these bags will go lower that the "older" mason-tech rears...


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

i wonder if i put both bags side by side
which one is shorter


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Now that we have a north american trade agreement you have to purchase from mason-tech right? Support your fellow dirty, hungover north americans not some hot japanese women! I just wanted to type "hot japanese women" on the 'tex, sorry.


----------



## 4.MOTION (Oct 13, 2004)

Spend the extra 100 bucks and get bagyards, best design I've seen to date by far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (4.MOTION)*

bagyards get mad lift and go low. I say go the mason tech bags or bagyards. the screw top if anything like bagyard does will prevent the bag from coming and possible causing a hole or mainly just a headache. 
bagyard rears


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

those look like it will go lower then the MAsonTech....damn it...i already bought MT ....


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I have bagyard rears and my buddy has firestone rears. They both go really high and very low, there is hardly any difference, if any at all . The MT rear bags are the same as the firestones, and I'm sure they go low and get some good lift.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

good to know
how high do they go ??? 
any pic ?


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (felixy69)*

Its all dependant on your strut setup.
Both have Firestone bags, so the lift and drop will be the same, assuming brackets on both are about the same size. But believe me getting the rear low in a MKIV is a piece of cake.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*

PEople keep forgetting this isnt for a mk4, its for a FIT.. 
WE dont know how low the car would go w/ any of them yet until they get tested on the car. 
Felix you should be fine w/ the MAson Tech bags http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

good to hear that !
i just bought the MT !! i hope it comes soon !!
as this is the only thing i am missing for my build


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (felixy69)*

Damn my bad. 
Forgot this was for the FIT. But regardless either should get you low enough where it will be hung up on something with the car.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*

sorry to thread jack, but i was wondering, if i were to buy BY/MT/or even AAC Firestones rears for my MkV, how the hell would I attach the screw with my nipple cut off? I did like most 5 guys and ground off the nipple for max tuckage. Now what?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

i am sorry which nipple are you talking about ???
do you have a picture !!
i am just interested on what can get me MAX TUCKAGE !!!


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_sorry to thread jack, but i was wondering, if i were to buy BY/MT/or even AAC Firestones rears for my MkV, how the hell would I attach the screw with my nipple cut off? I did like most 5 guys and ground off the nipple for max tuckage. Now what?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Youre outta luck unless you have it welded back on.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_sorry to thread jack, but i was wondering, if i were to buy BY/MT/or even AAC Firestones rears for my MkV, how the hell would I attach the screw with my nipple cut off? I did like most 5 guys and ground off the nipple for max tuckage. Now what?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Most mk5 guys??? 
I only know a few that have done it, I've only done it to 1 car, and swore i'd never do it again.. It becomes such a pain when its time to trade car in, sell it, or w/e... 
You gotta get them welded back on, only way..


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Most mk5 guys??? 
I only know a few that have done it, I've only done it to 1 car, and swore i'd never do it again.. It becomes such a pain when its time to trade car in, sell it, or w/e... 
You gotta get them welded back on, only way.. 

well, do you have any idea whats ABOVE that spot? maybe i could get a longer bolt to go into the top mount and then just screw it into that area? or maybe even JB Weld a super strong magnet?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (guesswho)*

Magnet thing should work








That part of the frame is hollow, if you can figure out some kind of bracket then sure.. 
But why switch from the AH2 bags to Firestone bags? 


_Modified by Santi at 12:42 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Magnet thing should work








That part of the frame is hollow, if you can figure out some kind of bracket then sure.. 
But why switch from the AH2 bags to Firestone bags? 

its not a for sure thing, its all dependent on the reviews, ie; handling, stance, etc...


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

any pic ??


----------

